# Brandschaden Ausverkauf.



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2012)

kann mir bitte einer sagen wann das sein wird ? 

DANKE


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Juli 2012)

Wird es wohl Offiziell nicht geben, wegen der Versicherung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2012)

Dämon schrieb:


> Wird es wohl Offiziell nicht geben, wegen der Versicherung.



SICHER ? meinem schwager haben die was von ende juli gesagt.


----------



## eminem7905 (10. Juli 2012)

schau doch mal auf der homepage, dort steht alles.


----------



## KHUJAND (10. Juli 2012)

eminem7905 schrieb:


> schau doch mal auf der homepage, dort steht alles.



hätt ich auch selber draufkommen können.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Juli 2012)

> Nach Abschluss aller Versicherungsangelegenheiten, wird hier sicherlich ein großer Sonderverkauf stattfinden. Wir bitten um Verständnis, dass wir jetzt noch keine Auskunft über Termine und Verkauf machen können.



Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

der Lagerverkauf findet statt und zwar vom 27. Juli bis 4. August*. *Aufgrund des Brandes am 29. Mai 2012 heiÃt es fÃ¼r uns âBack to the roots". Der Verkauf findet im Zelt und der angrenzenden Lagerhalle auf Ã¼ber 2.000 mÂ² statt und ist damit genauso groÃ wie zuvor. Viele Artikel, die wir retten konnten, haben wir zusÃ¤tzlich reduziert.

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Juli 2012)

RoseBikesTech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> der Lagerverkauf findet statt und zwar vom 27. Juli bis 4. August*. *Aufgrund des Brandes am 29. Mai 2012 heißt es für uns Back to the roots". Der Verkauf findet im Zelt und der angrenzenden Lagerhalle auf über 2.000 m² statt und ist damit genauso groß wie zuvor. Viele Artikel, die wir retten konnten, haben wir zusätzlich reduziert.
> 
> Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team



hy... von wann bis wann habt ihr heute beim Lagerverkauf die tore offen´?


----------



## Der Toni (26. Juli 2012)

Komm gerade vom Lagerverkauf. Unglaubliche Schlange vor den Kassen. Schlängelte sich durch das ganze Zelt. Denke, unter 1 Stunde Wartezeit wird mans nicht schaffen.


----------



## harry303 (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Kann man denn mit EC-Karte bezahlen?


----------



## Uni560 (26. Juli 2012)

Da steht 27. Juli und die fangen aber schon am 26. Juli an?!
Oder war das hier nur ne Falschinformation? Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harry303 (26. Juli 2012)

Für VIP-Kunden schon heute 



Uni560 schrieb:


> Da steht 27. Juli und die fangen aber schon am 26. Juli an?!
> Oder war das hier nur ne Falschinformation? Danke.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

man kann mit EC-Karte bezahlen und die Öffnungszeiten sind:

Mo - Mi: 10.00 - 18.30 Uhr
Do - Fr: 10.00 - 20.00 Uhr
Sa: 10.00 - 18.00 Uhr

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech Team


----------



## xxlmtb (26. Juli 2012)

riechen die sachen aus dem zeltverkauf kokelich? kann ich echt nicht haben....


----------



## Action77 (26. Juli 2012)

Da riecht nix kokelig.........
Hab mir heute n GC6 gegönnt
War echt Wahnsinn, was da los war............


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juli 2012)

wir waren GESTERN um 18 Uhr mit ges. ca. 20 leute im zelt... also so gut wie nix los gewesen. 
konnten locker 2 std. einkaufen


----------



## Action77 (27. Juli 2012)

Hatte Rose den Fahrradbestand da schon wieder aufgestockt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (27. Juli 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> wir waren GESTERN um 18 Uhr mit ges. ca. 20 leute im zelt... also so gut wie nix los gewesen.
> konnten locker 2 std. einkaufen


 Hast du die Totem mitgenomme?


----------



## KHUJAND (25. Juni 2013)

HALLO 
wann ist der nächste ausverkauf,- weiss das jemand ?


----------



## Pedalradler (27. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> HALLO
> wann ist der nächste ausverkauf,- weiss das jemand ?



https://www.facebook.com/events/573850432657583/


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/events/573850432657583/



also am 26. Juli um 10:00 bis 3. August um 18:00 



ich bin nicht bei diesem drecksladen faceb.... angemeldet .


----------



## Pedalradler (27. Juni 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich bin nicht bei diesem drecksladen faceb.... angemeldet .



Dann gibt es hier noch die Info ... http://www.roseversand.de/newsroom (allerding auch mit den Absprung auf Fatzebook)

... ich bin auch nicht bei dem Gesichtsladen .... aber leider gehen viele aktuelle Infos über diese Plattform raus ...

Lohnt sich der Besuch wohl? Bin auf der Suche nach einem 29er Fully oder Hardtail ....

Werden wohl für VIP-Kunden die Tore einen Tag ehr geöffnet? *#orakel*#


----------



## Pedalradler (27. Juni 2013)

-


----------



## KHUJAND (27. Juni 2013)

Pedalradler schrieb:


> Werden wohl für VIP-Kunden die Tore einen Tag ehr geöffnet? *#orakel*#



jepp


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2013)

bohh, wir waren am RoseKunden Tag (25.07.) um 15 uhr     vor  ort , und da waren schon einige regale/kisten leer gekauft  
hab mit ein paar Mitarbeitern gesprochen, lt. info waren die ersten schon um 9 uhr am Zelt obwohl der lagerverkauf um 10 uhr startet. 
alles ebay+bikemarkt Leute  

ich habe mir  ein Rose Beef Cake kompl. Rad gebraucht aus dem Lagerverkauf gekauft, leider habe ich einen Defekt am Hinterbau festgestellt, der viel zu breite Reifen hat eine tiefe Rille in die Strebe geschliffen... 

mal sehen wo ich das reklamieren kann


----------



## klmp77 (29. Juli 2013)

ne stunde vorher anstehen war doch auch in den vergangenen jahren immer schon ouzo.


----------



## KHUJAND (29. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich habe mir  ein Rose Beef Cake kompl. Rad gebraucht aus dem Lagerverkauf gekauft, leider habe ich einen Defekt am Hinterbau festgestellt, der viel zu breite Reifen hat eine tiefe Rille in die Strebe geschliffen...
> 
> mal sehen wo ich das reklamieren kann



besten DANK an Rose für die schnelle Antwort !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## piilu (29. Juli 2013)

Wir waren gegen 10 da es war einfach die Hölle


----------



## piilu (21. Januar 2014)

Die übliche Frage mal wieder, ist Donnerstag der VIP verkauf?


----------



## DumDum (21. Januar 2014)

Eine übliche aber gute Frage ...auch wissen will


----------



## LANDOs (23. Januar 2014)

Weiß keiner Bescheid? Habe keine email oder sonst eine Info bekommen...


----------



## DumDum (23. Januar 2014)

Der Ausverkauf hat heute schon gestartet, bin vorhin nach der Arbeit eben rüber. War noch nicht mal viel los.
An Biketeilen sieht es aber nicht so Reichhaltig aus wie sonst.
Wollte eigentlich Sachen für das nächste Bike holen. Klamotten gehen aber wie immer super.


----------



## LANDOs (23. Januar 2014)

Und wie sieht es mit einem gebrauchten Uncle Jimbo aus?


----------



## DumDum (23. Januar 2014)

Oh ok, nach Bikes habe ich nicht geguckt, die Halle mit den Rädern sah aber größer aus, als die Alte.
Da sollte auf jeden Fall was dabei sein.


----------



## LANDOs (23. Januar 2014)

Da ist dann morgen den ganzen Tag was los? Oder erst wieder ab 15 Uhr?


----------



## DumDum (23. Januar 2014)

Der Lagerverkauf öffnet schon um 10, als ich da war hat´s sich so langsam gefüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Burt4711 (23. Januar 2014)

Wie siehts mit Federgabeln aus?


----------



## FendiMan (24. Januar 2014)

Hat es schon wieder gebrannt?


----------

